# Sunday's Show and Tell...11/3/19



## jd56 (Nov 3, 2019)

Lost and hour of daylight but, gained an hour of sleep.
I would prefer the extra hour of play time.

Out on a boys weekend fishin trip.
Sorry for the delay.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures.

Here's all I've got to show for the week.
Serenity on the bass lake.
Poor signal so the picture won't load

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kccomet (Nov 3, 2019)

Columbia model 34


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 3, 2019)

One more Rex for the books, needs a bit of frame repair and some filling in of the blanks but I’ll get it looking good eventually. 













I also finally got this original Vim Tires advert framed up in this great faux finish period frame with textured pink silk matting! Fancy but I love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 3, 2019)

picked up an Irish Mail.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 3, 2019)

Picked this antique outfit up for new born family members in San Miguel Mexico 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 3, 2019)

I picked up this Beautiful Firestone Pilot from Rolando (Kickstand3) , and this Colson, minus the wheels. Love the deep fenders!


----------



## KingSized HD (Nov 3, 2019)

I was very happy to find this 1939 Schwinn pile o’ parts for cheap. Yeah, the forks bent and I’ve gotta deal with at least four layers of paint on everything but it’s a 20” tall frame so it’s all worth it.
Message me if you have any prewar TALL fenders for sale.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 3, 2019)

Took a  120 Mile round trip last Sunday  to pick up this nice example of a 1963 Robin Hood  Three Speed  ( Coaster Brake )    Made by  Raleigh .  I'm glad I made the trip , as the bike turned out to be in better shape than expected .          Ride Safe !!!


----------



## Sven (Nov 3, 2019)

Park Tool SBC-1



Prewar Lionel No. 021 switches and No. 442 diner


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 3, 2019)

I knew one Iron ranch bike would show up some where...:0


kccomet said:


> Columbia model 34
> 
> View attachment 1089739
> 
> View attachment 1089740



Don’t like girls bikes at all but this one is nice.. 1968


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Rollo (Nov 3, 2019)

Pick up this '57 Hornet from the original owner ...


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 3, 2019)

My contribution for this weeks show and tell is a bunch of junk that I picked up this weekend.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 3, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> My contribution for this weeks show and tell is a bunch of junk that I picked up this weekend.
> View attachment 1089794




That " Junk "   looks like Treasure to me.........................what is the light with the "S"   ?    Is that Aluminum ?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 3, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> That " Junk "   looks like Treasure to me.........................what is the light with the "S"   ?    Is that Aluminum ?



Shelby, aluminum? .. yes


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 3, 2019)

I picked this NOS Corbin duplex model 8 


And this blacked out Bell


----------



## Jewelman13 (Nov 3, 2019)

Found me bear mount...


----------



## friendofthedevil (Nov 3, 2019)

Got a drop stand and clip from e-bay for the Ranger...





also mounted the plunger horn...





and swapped out the newer, shiny brake arm for an older, crusty one I had on hand...


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 3, 2019)

I got this one in the mail yesterday. I just noticed it's a collar around the dogs head with Bull Dog written in it. I don't know why I didn't see it before? Pretty cool!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 3, 2019)

Couple of advertising pieces and manuals.


----------



## stezell (Nov 3, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 1089771View attachment 1089772View attachment 1089773View attachment 1089774View attachment 1089775View attachment 1089776View attachment 1089777



Sweet little dude, Brant!
Sean


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 3, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 1089752
> 
> Picked this antique outfit up for new born family members in San Miguel Mexico
> 
> ...



Ironically I picked this hat yesterday at an estate sale!


----------



## 1motime (Nov 3, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 1089771View attachment 1089772View attachment 1089773View attachment 1089774View attachment 1089775View attachment 1089776View attachment 1089777



The trike is a beauty!  20" wheel?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 3, 2019)

1motime said:


> The trike is a beauty!  20" wheel?



Yes, it is a 20" model.  Thanks.


----------



## Kramai88 (Nov 3, 2019)

A gentleman got my name and called to say he had some bikes for sale. I blindly went to see what he had and sorta stepped out of my lane and ended up with these. Reissue Pashley Gov’nor Trek T1 Track bike Dawes Echelon Motobecane super mirage Raleigh super course













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 3, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yes, it is a 20" model.  Thanks.



Never seen one, what a beauty!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> I got this one in the mail yesterday. I just noticed it's a collar around the dogs head with Bull Dog written in it. I don't know why I didn't see it before? Pretty cool!
> View attachment 1089892



I have this same badge ...being in Georgia and all--Go Dawgs! V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Nov 3, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> My contribution for this weeks show and tell is a bunch of junk that I picked up this weekend.
> View attachment 1089794




I think at @saladshooter was looking for that Shelby light if available.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 3, 2019)

I picked up something for a Colson today.   Mostly just to tease FordMike with it.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 3, 2019)

Robertriley said:


> I picked up something for a Colson today.   Mostly just to tease FordMike with it.



Well let’s see it!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 3, 2019)

Just picked this , what i believe to be a red Delta "REFLECTO" Reflector . About 3 years ago i had a bid on the green one but someone sniped me , ever since i've been hoping to find another one , i made an offer on the red one and it was excepted. Not 100% sure it's Delta but it sure looks very similar except the red one has a lens retainer and the green lens is fixed, the red one from what i can see only says "REFLECTO PATENTED" on the lens and the green one says "REFLECTO PATENTED"  as well as "DELTA ELECTRIC CO.  MARION IND. ". 
I'm hoping the red one has the DELTA brand on the back edge of the lens or under all the paint on the bracket.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 3, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 1089771




that trike is awesome. Ive seen a few of them over the years, yours is definitely the best I haev seen. Where did you find it??


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 3, 2019)

BLWNMNY said:


> Well let’s see it!


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 3, 2019)

This is a teaser to be posted in volume later.  It's runs now with the tank on.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 3, 2019)

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 1090132



Getting scarce.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 3, 2019)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 1090364



That was the Ebay deal of the month!  I saw it moments too late.  Nice Chris!


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 4, 2019)

I picked up a cool photo of a boy and his 20" straight bar Schwinn could be a 24" but that oversized headlight makes me think it's a 20", looks like a DX and  a factory trained Schwinn work jacket in red!

Mike


----------



## MarkKBike (Nov 4, 2019)

After a long dry spell of finding no bikes in the thrift stores, I got lucky last week and found two at a price that was tempting (Each at a different store).

One is a Raleigh that is two big for me, and the other is unbranded, and I'm guessing its a department store bike. This 2nd bike had enough parts I thought I could use that made the low cost worth while (Particualary a newer set of clean 700cc tires, and strait wheels) The price was right.

I normally don't purchase bikes that are not my size, but this summer I did more selling than buying, and thought I had room to bring in the Raleigh as a refurbish / tune up / flip.


----------



## biggermustache (Nov 5, 2019)

Pretty nice...Sorry to post so late.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 5, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Took a  120 Mile round trip last Sunday  to pick up this nice example of a 1963 Robin Hood  Three Speed  ( Coaster Brake )    Made by  Raleigh .  I'm glad I made the trip , as the bike turned out to be in better shape than expected .          Ride Safe !!!
> 
> View attachment 1089757
> 
> ...



I have a blue one.  Very classy.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 5, 2019)

MarkKBike said:


> After a long dry spell of finding no bikes in the thrift stores, I got lucky last week and found two at a price that was tempting (Each at a different store).
> 
> One is a Raleigh that is two big for me, and the other is unbranded, and I'm guessing its a department store bike. This 2nd bike had enough parts I thought I could use that made the low cost worth while (Particualary a newer set of clean 700cc tires, and strait wheels) The price was right.
> 
> ...




Rich kids had Schwinns.  Mega rich kids had Raleighs.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 7, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> I have a blue one. Very classy.




              If ya have any pictures of the Blue Robin Hood.............................Please Show 'em....................Coaster on the back with yours too ?


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 8, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> If ya have any pictures of the Blue Robin Hood.............................Please Show 'em....................Coaster on the back with yours too ?




Unfortunately, it is buried in stuff that isn't mine in a house I rent out for bike money.  Ironic--right


----------

